# Sex on the edge



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

My wife and I just returned from a vacation in the Caribbean. The resort had this high four poster bed which was the perfect height. I'm 6'2 and have never before had sex like that on the edge of the bed. I was able to stand with my wife on the edge of the bed and have her just put her legs on my shoulders and easily and comfortably thrust. This also gave her very easy access to her clit. We also had a few sessions where I just bent her over the bed and I comfortably went from behind. I was impressed with the ease, access and power of these positions.

Certainly a great time for a couple of 52 year olds after 28 years of marriage! Try it if the geometry works for you.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My husband just read your post and asked where can he get one of those easy access clits - lol. 

Glad you had a great holiday, sounds like you had fun.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Aren't you that guy that got the stand alone bj?


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Aren't you that guy that got the stand alone bj?


Yes, but my wife and I only rarely have sex when we are at home. She turns into a sexual dynamo whenever we stay at a hotel. It's very strange. She's like a different woman when we travel. I'm exhausted from this trip. Several times a day each day!>


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you afford to travel often? Just across town, perhaps?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I hope you measured the height of the bed and are out shopping for it! Tip- a firm mattress helps too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I hope you measured the height of the bed and are out shopping for it! Tip- a firm mattress helps too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




He needs to become a part owner of the local hotel so they can stay there free and often.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

mitchell said:


> I'm 6'2 and have never before had sex like that on the edge of the bed.


I often thought that a mattress of that exact height with a trap door in the middle of the bed would be awesome. That would allow me to stand upright in the center of my bed and the wife could wrap her leg around me and rest them on the mattress instead of having them flailing in mid air or up on my shoulders (both of which can get uncomfortable).

OMG, just got an idea!!! Hammock with a strategically cut hole for me to stand through the middle of it. I could probably have two hammocks, one for reading and another for being naughty!

_badsanta just took off to run to Home Depot...._


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Buy a hotel.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Easy answer, acquire cinder blocks from Home Depot, raise bed to desired height on top of blocks, bang until something breaks (you, your W, bed, or cinder blocks)


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

We found that putting a blanket on the dresser makes it the perfect height....


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Can you afford to travel often? Just across town, perhaps?





blueinbr said:


> He needs to become a part owner of the local hotel so they can stay there free and often.





2ntnuf said:


> Buy a hotel.



All valid suggestions. We do try to go away to nice local hotel for a night or two every other month.

I just wish we could figure out a way to replicate the hotel experience in our home. The minimal sex between these hotel visits is frustrating. Plus, she's like a different person sexually in a hotel. Very hungry and aggressive. Good fun!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Spare bedroom with hotel amenities and restaurant beforehand. It's in the mind.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

To make it more realistic, you could have someone park your car for you and take your bags into the room. Of course, you'll have to tip or it won't be believable. 

Then, about a half hour later, you can have someone call the room and ask if you need your bed turned down. 

doh...:laugh:

Alternately, you two could go to counseling to figure out what is going on in her head. 

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I do think the counseling isn't a bad idea. I think the best thing is for you to get a matress, box spring, bed frame or something to stand on to get yourself to the correct height. Those double sided pillow top matresses are pretty darn tall. You may need a step ladder for her to climb up in.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

mitchell said:


> My wife and I just returned from a vacation in the Caribbean. The resort had this high four poster bed which was the perfect height. I'm 6'2 and have never before had sex like that on the edge of the bed. I was able to stand with my wife on the edge of the bed and have her just put her legs on my shoulders and easily and comfortably thrust. This also gave her very easy access to her clit. We also had a few sessions where I just bent her over the bed and I comfortably went from behind. I was impressed with the ease, access and power of these positions.
> 
> Certainly a great time for a couple of 52 year olds after 28 years of marriage! Try it if the geometry works for you.


So did you bring the bed back w/ you?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just the bar soap and towels. :laugh:


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Spare bedroom with hotel amenities and restaurant beforehand. It's in the mind.





2ntnuf said:


> To make it more realistic, you could have someone park your car for you and take your bags into the room. Of course, you'll have to tip or it won't be believable.
> 
> Then, about a half hour later, you can have someone call the room and ask if you need your bed turned down.
> 
> ...


I brought home the do not disturb sign from our favorite hotel once and asked her to pretend we were still there when I put it on our bedroom door. This did nothing but get a bit of a chuckle.

She claims it's all the "stuff" going on in our home which prevents her from relaxing and getting in a sexual mood. "Stuff" includes the usual: kids, dog, clutter, laundry, etc.. She describes being at a hotel as "liberating". She doesn't look at piles of mail or laundry, consider what to feed the kids, wonder who walked the dog. She can then relax and think about sexual pleasure, but it's almost like it's all pent up during those getaways. She has such a desire that it's fascinating. She will often start in the elevator ride up to our hotel room!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

mitchell said:


> I brought home the do not disturb sign from our favorite hotel once and asked her to pretend we were still there when I put it on our bedroom door. This did nothing but get a bit of a chuckle.
> 
> She claims it's all the "stuff" going on in our home which prevents her from relaxing and getting in a sexual mood. "Stuff" includes the usual: kids, dog, clutter, laundry, etc.. She describes being at a hotel as "liberating". She doesn't look at piles of mail or laundry, consider what to feed the kids, wonder who walked the dog. She can then relax and think about sexual pleasure, but it's almost like it's all pent up during those getaways. She has such a desire that it's fascinating. She will often start in the elevator ride up to our hotel room!


Ok, why not start cleaning the house for her? Go through all the clutter, and donate all the unnecessary items to the Goodwill. Get the kids to do the laundry, and walk the dog. Then set a curfew. Kids go to their rooms at 8, and you aren't to be disturbed.

Maybe make a check-list on a magnetic dry-erase board on the frig. A to-do list for the kids, and yourself. Your wife can come in, look at it, and know what all has been done that day, and not have to think about it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn...I'm not sure there is a problem, to tell the truth. :laugh:

Sounds like she is pretty normal.

Why don't you try doing a little extra and getting things done without her knowing. When she goes to do them, she'll have a nice little surprise. Just don't screw them up or you'll be back to looking for a cheap hotel. Wait, that was a Hilton, right?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

mitchell said:


> My wife and I just returned from a vacation in the Caribbean. The resort had this high four poster bed which was the perfect height. I'm 6'2 and have never before had sex like that on the edge of the bed. I was able to stand with my wife on the edge of the bed and have her just put her legs on my shoulders and easily and comfortably thrust. This also gave her very easy access to her clit. We also had a few sessions where I just bent her over the bed and I comfortably went from behind. I was impressed with the ease, access and power of these positions.
> 
> Certainly a great time for a couple of 52 year olds after 28 years of marriage! Try it if the geometry works for you.


My H is 6' 3" and I'm 5'2"..... this is our favorite nightly position. There are other positions before one of us says..."side of the bed!". Also, we are in our 50's...and the side of the bed positions (I'd say we have about 5 varieties for that spot) takes the pressure off knees, backs, hips, whatever. 

Edited to add: My H just said to remind you to hike one of your legs up on the bed too! Something about driving/pounding? 

And to help with the height of the bed, I keep a pair of heels on the floor on my side of the bed, at some point I just slide my legs down and have those heels to slide into. 

A fun variety (should work for her and would be an awesome surprize) is to bend her over the side and have her put one leg up on the bed. Awesomeness.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

'tis a pity that she can't shut her mind off at a certain time of the day. Say 8:00pm, she concludes that her work day is done and it's her time to relax. If everything isn't done by then, too bad, it can wait. Kids can be taught to leave Mom alone after a certain time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Doesn't ADD do that kind of mind spinning wanting to finish things kind of stuff? I don't know. Just a thought. Might not hurt for her to get checked out by a doctor or someone.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

SunnyT said:


> My H is 6' 3" and I'm 5'2"..... this is our favorite nightly position. There are other positions before one of us says..."side of the bed!". Also, we are in our 50's...and the side of the bed positions (I'd say we have about 5 varieties for that spot) takes the pressure off knees, backs, hips, whatever.
> 
> Edited to add: My H just said to remind you to hike one of your legs up on the bed too! Something about driving/pounding?
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the tips! My wife is 5'8 and wasn't able to reach the floor with her feet. The heels are a good idea. I'm not sure when we will get to try this again. Our bed is of normal height and just too low for me to get the proper angle.

I'm not sure I understand the one leg suggestion. She mostly had her legs on my shoulders or wrapped around my waist when she was on her back. I really enjoyed the extra leverage I had from standing. I certainly had more power and stamina. I agree with your husband!


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> 'tis a pity that she can't shut her mind off at a certain time of the day. Say 8:00pm, she concludes that her work day is done and it's her time to relax. If everything isn't done by then, too bad, it can wait. Kids can be taught to leave Mom alone after a certain time.


My wife and I are physicians. I'm not sure she ever learned to shut her mind down at the end of the day. We are both busy with home activities after work and often wind up going to sleep after things settle down.

The few times she is amorous at home are usually preceded by her taking an evening bath with a glass of wine. I know I stand a chance on those evenings if I can stay awake by the time she gets to bed. Still, those sessions are never like what we experience when we are in a hotel.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

mitchell said:


> My wife and I are physicians. I'm not sure she ever learned to shut her mind down at the end of the day. We are both busy with home activities after work and often wind up going to sleep after things settle down.
> 
> The few times she is amorous at home are usually preceded by her taking an evening bath with a glass of wine. I know I stand a chance on those evenings if I can stay awake by the time she gets to bed. Still, those sessions are never like what we experience when we are in a hotel.


Find ways to permanently relieve her burdens at home, and you'll find she's amorous more often.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I always liked the looks of Japanese beds (they are opposite: extremely low). They make the rooms look bigger and more modern. However they aren't great for sex. (Though you can just be on your knees, but put something soft underneath) so all your pressure is on the knees.
Standing up is the easiest though. But the high beds always reminded me of death beds for some reasons...(you see them in museums and inadvertently, somebody must have died on them) so I am of two minds about them.
I am not that crazy about the regular/missionary position as all the pressure is either on the arms or the legs and stomach starts to hurt too...Doggy is better (knees again).
Sex will always be better on holiday, unless you make an effort at home, go out/date and have enough time to wind down beforehand. My wife always likes to have a "plan"; so if I 'pester' her during the day with little hints etc, she will think about it until the evening and actually end up horny, most of the time.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

mitchell said:


> My wife and I are physicians. I'm not sure she ever learned to shut her mind down at the end of the day. We are both busy with home activities after work and often wind up going to sleep after things settle down.


You are both physicians? You should have live in help. Get an au pair. All the home activities will be done before wife gets home and with a 20-something unattached female living in your house, wife will want to mark her territory.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Holdingontoit said:


> You are both physicians? You should have live in help. Get an au pair. All the home activities will be done before wife gets home and with a 20-something unattached female living in your house, wife will want to mark her territory.


Sounds like a recipe for disaster! Plus, my kids are too old for an au pair.

Time to make my next hotel reservation. :grin2:


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Get a maid. Your wife is telling you that she cannot relax and feel sexual if anything inside the house is undone or out of place. All chores must be completed first so she can relax and empty her mind. So make sure every chore is done before she gets home. If you can't do it yourself because you are a physician and busy during the day, then hire someone to do it for you. You are going to pay either way: hotel or maid. Might as well get a clean house out of it.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Have you thought of stealing an illuminated hotel sign and sticking it on your bedroom door? Or even just a room number on the door.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

If the kids are old enough that you do not need an au pair, then they are old enough to handle all the household chores.

Unless you emancipate them by age 18, these days most states will include your and your wife's income in calculating college tuition for your kids. So if they are going, you are paying, because they aren't getting a break on tuition. Only seems fair that they should help you out in the interim by "earning" the tuition payments you will be making. Cleaning bathrooms, doing laundry and cooking meals seems a reasonable exchange for hundreds of thousands of dollars of tuition. Tell the kids that you are very worried that the children of 2 doctors are growing up over-privileged, under-grateful and disconnected from "real life". Tell them they need to take responsibility for helping to maintain the house that you and your wife so generously provide for them.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i see, in your future, 4 large blocks of wood under your bed legs.....:smile2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

If two physicians can't figure out how to get it on, the human race is doomed.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> If two physicians can't figure out how to get it on, the human race is doomed.


Even physicians can have their sexual hangups. We get it on, just not often enough for me. When my wife is willing, she is a fantastic sexual partner.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

mitchell said:


> Yes, but my wife and I only rarely have sex when we are at home. She turns into a sexual dynamo whenever we stay at a hotel. It's very strange. She's like a different woman when we travel. I'm exhausted from this trip. Several times a day each day!>


I have found that going on a trip I leave any issue behind. The trip relieves any home life stresses. My W and I have a lot of sex when vacationing as a result. I suspect your W is free of the normal day to day stresses when vacationing. After all, that is what vacations are for!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> i see, in your future, 4 large blocks of wood under your bed legs.....:smile2:


Or a stepping stool. :grin2:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

One of our favorite pieces of furniture, is picnic tables. 
Most are ideal for us. Throw a 'table cloth' on the top, and my wife can sit on the top, I can stand, and....things are usually perfectly aligned. 
Or I can sit at the bench between her legs for a fine meal....or she can sit on the bench, and I can sit on top. (She gets to eat too!) 



Weight benches can be fun too!


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Or a stepping stool. :grin2:


That won't work. The bed needs to be higher, not me. The bed at our resort was quite high and allowed for perfect alignment when my wife would lay back with me standing on the floor.



Lurkster said:


> One of our favorite pieces of furniture, is picnic tables.
> Most are ideal for us. Throw a 'table cloth' on the top, and my wife can sit on the top, I can stand, and....things are usually perfectly aligned.
> Or I can sit at the bench between her legs for a fine meal....or she can sit on the bench, and I can sit on top. (She gets to eat too!)
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll never be able to look at picnic tables the same way again!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

mitchell said:


> That won't work. The bed needs to be higher, not me. The bed at our resort was quite high and allowed for perfect alignment when my wife would lay back with me standing on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll never be able to look at picnic tables the same way again!


Sir, the stool is for your W. :laugh:


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

lots of places sell height adjusters like these for under your bed frame, raising the height of the bed.

https://www.amazon.com/Height-Adjustable-Bed-Risers-Black/dp/B000LHAKQ6


then all you need is some wine and bubble bath :wink2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

mitchell said:


> My wife and I just returned from a vacation in the Caribbean. The resort had this high four poster bed which was the perfect height. I'm 6'2 and have never before had sex like that on the edge of the bed. I was able to stand with my wife on the edge of the bed and have her just put her legs on my shoulders and easily and comfortably thrust. This also gave her very easy access to her clit. We also had a few sessions where I just bent her over the bed and I comfortably went from behind. I was impressed with the ease, access and power of these positions.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a great time for a couple of 52 year olds after 28 years of marriage! Try it if the geometry works for you.




I hear you. Last year had first vac alone with the W in 18 years and did the same thing. Was amazing. We're both 5'8 and same height can be a problem. I also get the 2 professional problem.

In our 50's now. A couple of years ago, due to TAM and folks like @turnera I read His Needs Her Needs. I finally got that my need for frequent sex was valid and I disrupted my relationship to get that point across. It wasn't my intention to disrupt the relationship - it was a natural and emotional outgrowth of the realization of that need.

The book explains your needs in a way your W will understand. It's an easy read. Check it out and make it clear that you need this intimacy to maintain a close bond with your W, particularly since you're both so engrossed in your professions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm just going to throw this out there, and trust me it's not meant to be mean! It sounds like your wife is looking for newness and excitement. Routines in the bedroom get boring after a while and when you are on vacation in a new environment with new surroundings and atmospheres it's exhilarating. 

For your first height issue, get a sex swing! They are fantastic and she can lie back in one fully supported (like on a bed) and you can adjust the height on the whole swing. So you can do the exact same position like you did in the hotel at home! Amongst many other fun positions. 

Secondly, spice things up in a BIG way. I'm talking about drastic changes. If you go for love-making, try something hardcore. If you go for hardcore, try something more sensual. 

Either way, get a sex swing. They are amazing. My husband and I have a host of fun play things. And we never let it get boring or routine. 

Also if she has a high stress job, where she makes lots of decision and has lots of responsibilities, take away those decision in the bedroom (or living room, dining room, bathroom, hot tub, stairwell, etc) and take control. I can't speak for you wife, but in normal life I'm a big decision maker, so when it's time to have some fun, I like him taking complete control in pretty much every way.  You can figure this out. I promise you that.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

mitchell said:


> Yes, but my wife and I only rarely have sex when we are at home. She turns into a sexual dynamo whenever we stay at a hotel. It's very strange. She's like a different woman when we travel. I'm exhausted from this trip. Several times a day each day!>


Hotel and Vacation sex are usually better, HOWEVER...we have recently become empty nesters. Guess what? No kids means sex all over the house and on the deck. (Light the fireplace, now means, put the rug down in front of it, and get us a glass of wine...or a doobie-Yup we're Canucks (soon to be completely legal), and we discovered that a few puffs of an indica turns into AMAZING SEXXXX!!!!)


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

Well, just got a new and higher bed. It's been a week and it still hasn't been properly broken in. I hope my wife will recall the advantages of the higher bed so we can put them to good use in our home in the near future.


----------



## OldManMage (Jun 6, 2017)

At the risk of helping resurrect a dead thread, I'll add my $.02.

We got a Tempurpedic ERGO adjustable frame last fall. The foot of the bed goes from average to HIGH at the push of a button, while remaining flat for the last 2 to 3 feet of the foot of the bed. No need for permanent blocks if you're that tall. The head will also almost point straight up for you. Lots of possibilities. 

I read a lot of reviews that a tempurpedic mattress can kill your sex life as it doesn't bounce and move like a typical spring mattress, but we went with the "hybrid" mattress that has both springs and foam layers. It was spendy, but I love it. I call it my "old man bed." It does absorb movement exceptionally well though - my wife can get in or out of bed and if I'm not watching I'll never even know.

It's also provided a lot of possibilities for interesting positions while keeping you at max comfort. And seriously, a hybrid foam mattress is the most comfortable bed I've ever been on. The one we got is pretty firm, which I like, but you can get softer. I think my wife would have liked softer.


----------

